# Ar15



## rocweiller (Sep 30, 2009)

Im looking into getting an Ar15 sometime soon. What are thoughts on the DAniels defense M4 and the Double Star?


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

Can't help with the two you mentioned, I just bought an S&W M&P 15 MOE. (magpul original equipment)

http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...ted=tech&isFirearm=Y&parent_category_rn=33803

I'm very pleased with my choice you might want to consider it. $1089.00 +, and until 12/31/09 you get a coupon for 5 magul mags.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I've heard nothing but good things on the Daniel Defense guns. Haven't heard much on the DS, but I haven't really looked into them.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

In times where you can buy a Colt for damn near the same price... why not get a Colt? And, if you've got the bones for it, take a look at Noveske. They make some really top notch AR's. I bought one and it's all I shoot now.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

zhurdan said:


> In times where you can buy a Colt for damn near the same price... why not get a Colt? And, if you've got the bones for it, take a look at Noveske. They make some really top notch AR's. I bought one and it's all I shoot now.


Sound advice, and another vote for Noveske, I love mine.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

You'll get pro and con opinions on just about any brand. My personal experience, as an owner of three AR-15s built for me by Fulton Armory, one made by Colt, and one built by me, is that you can spend a lot to a LOT of money if you want to, but they most likely won't shoot -significantly- better than one that cost less. Most people, me included, don't shoot enough to be able to say it's the firearm that makes the difference. If you're going to practice for Camp Perry, that's one thing. Otherwise, go with what your budget can stand and don't worry so much about the name on the side.

If you really want some strong opinions, check out AR15.com


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

[QUOTE If you really want some strong opinions, check out AR15.com[/QUOTE]

I checked out AR15.com too before deciding on my Colt AR

I'm glad I finally decided on my Colt










But i also learned that there are a lot of good Ar's being built now.

I love my "Black Gun"

:smt1099


----------



## rocweiller (Sep 30, 2009)

Both the names I mention were in the BOOK OF THE AR-15 by guns and ammo. The DanielsDefense is for sale here in my town but it is a bit over priced even thought it is a nice gun. I can get the Double Star for about $600 less than DD. The mag said that DS were good as well so Im torn. Im a cheap guy sometimes but than at the sametime I dont want it to come back and bite me in the arse. :smt033


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Keep in mind that gun magazines sell ad space. The companies that buy more ads, just might get a better rating that something else. Not saying it's rampant or anything, but I've seen some reviews of guns that get glowing reviews, yet the QC on some have been less than exemplary.

Probably the best decision making help I've received was from a chart made by a member of m4carbine.net. THE CHART

Keep in mind, this chart is to help people buy the best AR for their task. If you're a 'once in a while' shooter (200-500 rounds a year) you may never have an issue with an AR from any number of manufacturers. On the other hand, if you shoot 'em harder like I do, (7000-8000 rounds a year), you may want to pay more attention to the little things.

I've owned a couple different Bushmasters over the past 12 years, and they ran pretty good, with the occasional feeding problem and other small issues, but since I've bought my Noveske, I've not had a problem one. Most of the small intricacies won't ever be noticed by someone who doesn't shoot all that much, but hell, I look at guns as an investment, long term, so a little extra now that might save me a headache later... is worth the extra scratch.

If I buy another AR, it'll probably be a Noveske or a Colt, but that's only because, at times, I have more money than I know what to do with. (stressing - at times)


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Build it... :smt023

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=8666


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Congratulations again on a job well done.

Great post and pictures - thanks.

:smt1099


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

zhurdan said:


> Keep in mind that gun magazines sell ad space. The companies that buy more ads, just might get a better rating that something else. Not saying it's rampant or anything, but I've seen some reviews of guns that get glowing reviews, yet the QC on some have been less than exemplary.
> 
> Probably the best decision making help I've received was from a chart made by a member of m4carbine.net. THE CHART
> 
> ...


It is from not being able to spend it in the big cities, :smt1099.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I am one of the few people here that have a Double Star rifle. I am very pleased with it.


----------

